# fishing weekend



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

2 oz Redtailed Hawk bounce the inlet bottom as the tide swings from in to out. Very large Reds and Snook. All to big to keep. If your not snaging and braking off at least one evry 15 mins your not hitting bottom.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That doesn't sound fun or cheap Matt! ;D


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> That doesn't sound fun or cheap Matt!   ;D


Yeah, but there are some big girls in there. I just don't like the combat fishing.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Now there's fat chicks too?!

And combat fishing? Like PTTS? No thanks...


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

> > That doesn't sound fun or cheap Matt!   ;D
> 
> 
> Yeah, but there are some big girls in there.  I just don't like the combat fishing.


Not that bad durring the week. Can be done from land and from my skiff. If by land sometimes I may only be there 30-45 mins durring the change in the tide. Hit and run Ninja style...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

It's a matter of perspective. I hate fishing around other people for the most part. My idea of quiet fishing was to take my boat 15 miles SOUTH of Camp Holly on SR 192. That's way past Hell'n Blazes. Airboat guys would ask me how I got there, I'd look them in the eye and tell them I back packed it in. I still would fish the inlet every once in a while, but I just hated the boat traffic. Awsome place to be during the mullet run though.


----------

